
Google Cloud CEO Being Replaced by Oracle's Thomas Kurian - mises
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/16/google-cloud-ceo-greene-being-replaced-by-former-oracle-exec-kurian.html
======
sctb
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18470501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18470501).

------
Brian_K_White
It's possible this guy doesn't like Oracle culture either, and it's why he
left Oracle. I mean, in a an infinite universe and all that.

~~~
frostyj
Then why would he stayed there for 20 years?

------
PunchTornado
After the latest google cloud fiasco, this move was necessary.

But I'm not sure taking the "Oracle guy" is a good idea. Maybe I'm wrong.
Oracle probably has some good people.

~~~
luckydata
What "fiasco" are you talking about? I'm genuinely curious, don't know
anything about it.

~~~
PunchTornado
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/11/major...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/11/major-bgp-mishap-takes-down-google-as-traffic-improperly-
travels-to-china/)

a lot of users had issues.

~~~
luckydata
I can't possibly see how Google Cloud's change of leadership and that could be
related.

------
frostyj
This ship has sailed

~~~
Zhenya
which ship?

